# Ball Pythons



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

They are so fing sweet. I just got mine 2 days ago and when I watch him eat it is so cool. I will post a feeding on here in a week or so!!!!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Looking forward to it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet 
and lets see pics of all your herps


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I'll post pics soon. But I can't right now because may computer won't read my Smart media disk.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Snakes are realy cool pets. I have a 1/2 columbian red tail 1/2 Suriname.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

just make sure you feed it thawed food,

frozen mice etc!

but


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I am giving him his first Pinky today. I am so exited.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> I am giving him his first Pinky today. I am so exited.










cool and wheres the pic's
of the first feed


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I am going to get his Pinky in about 1 hour.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Sorry guys. I tried to get him to eat and he wouldn't so I left the room for a little while and I came back with no rat.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Ok, heres another question. I have my ball python in a 30 gallon long. I want to get another ball python for it because they are on sale for 25 dollars right now. But I am worried that if I get another there might be eating troubles. Because of dominence, as in I'm big you eat I attack type thing. What do you guys think. Upgrading in the future is also no problem.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

It is always better to house snakes in their own enclosure.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> It is always better to house snakes in their own enclosure.










there are about ten reasons for that
so if u want just get a platic contianer with heat tape and a water bowl and u will be fine


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Ok, so thats a no no on two snakes. LOL I just got owned.


----------

